# autocad alert?



## anil130 (Jun 3, 2008)

iam an autocad users and in one drawing now a days autocad alert me while i opend the drawing,"Educational plot stamp detected,if you continue with this problem the drawing will be plotted with the following banner"," PRODUCED BY AN AUTODESK EDUCATIONAL PRODUCT".this kind of alert shows me, and i have to remove this banner but i was unable.please help me!!!!


----------



## Teligin (May 10, 2009)

save the file as a DXF file: go to file menu, save as, and then choose the autocad2007DXF from the file type menu (located down on the "save as" window) 
once the file is saved as a DXF file, close the file, and open the DXF file, it should open without any alert, you'll see nothing has changed in the drawing, now u can resave it as DWG, and u won't get that alert.

PS: each time u copy and paste, or insert any drawing done on an educational version u'll have the watermark again, and u'll have to fix it again


----------

